# Funky glare times 2



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Same glare off my hearse in my driveway in front of my house in CO in 2 photos....just odd.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That looks like a prizm effect that lenses sometimes recieve when there is direct or reflected bright light into a camera lens, like the sun glare from the windshiled of the hearse. Besides that??? I want that view... You live in heaven!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I actually live in the Coors Mansion on lookout mountain....close  I need to hook up with haunters here...just moved in.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My friends Orb or glare from today..


----------

